# XM brings back KIIS-FM and other stations



## jamieh1

Clear Channel To Simulcast Five FM Stations On XM 
JUNE 7, 2011 AT 9:03 PM 0 COMMENTS 



Five Clear Channel owned stations will begin simulcasting on XM Radio beginning tonight at midnight eastern time. 

Channel 11 will replace CHR “Kiss” with a simulcast of CHR 102.7 KIIS-FM Los Angeles. 
Channel 12 will replace Hot AC “Mix” with a simulcast of CHR “Z100” WHTZ New York. 
Channel 13 will replace AAA “Music Summit” with a simulcast of AC “106.7 Lite-FM” WLTW New York. 
Channel 57 will replace Country “Nashville” with a simulcast of Country “The Big 98” 97.9 WSIX Nashville. 
Channel 163 will replace South Asian “Bollywood And Beyond” with a simulcast of Urban 107.5 WGCI Chicago. 

These channels will only air on XM satellite receivers and not on Sirius as part of the licensing agreement which gives Clear Channel the right to program 10 percent of XM’s bandwidth. Clear Channel has simulcasted KIIS, WLTW, WSIX, KHMX Houston, and WLW Cincinnati at various points in XM’s history.


----------



## Davenlr

So now we are paying for more commercials? When will this end?


----------



## deanconst96

I like it. Similiar to a superstation package on tv.


----------



## machavez00

I would resubscribe if the rehired the original XM PD and let them run the decades channels the way they were before the merger.


----------



## trh

Davenlr said:


> So now we are paying for more commercials? When will this end?


Not more commercials -- these five new Clear Channels are replacing the five Clear Channels currently on XM. So same amount of channels with commercials -- all going back to Clear Channel's original investment in XM where XM gave CC the right to program a specific portion of their music.


----------



## Davenlr

OK, gotcha. I dont listen to any of the XM stations with commercials, so I thought they were adding more. As long as they are replacing the current ones, no problem.


----------



## trh

Yes, I had the CC channels "skipped" on my radios; I'll have to check to ensure they still are.


----------



## paulman182

That's great news. I don't listen to much music on XM but the Clear Channel stations are among the best.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

I miss my XM receiver... can't get this or MLB play-by-play on Sirius (in my Ford). Grr.


----------



## pappy97

I just noticed this, and I don't like it. I mean I like the concept, but anyone that was fan of any of the cancelled channels (like myself) will be/is peeved. I liked "Bollywood and Beyond" enough as its better than ATN Radio (159), but I guess now ATN Radio will have to do. <sigh>


----------



## MikeW

Strange as it may be, I wish they would broadcast the commercials from the actual stations instead of the national ads. It gives a better flavor of the regional aspect of the channels.


----------



## Jeremy W

MikeW said:


> Strange as it may be, I wish they would broadcast the commercials from the actual stations instead of the national ads. It gives a better flavor of the regional aspect of the channels.


Legally, they're not allowed to do that.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"MikeW" said:


> Strange as it may be, I wish they would broadcast the commercials from the actual stations instead of the national ads. It gives a better flavor of the regional aspect of the channels.


I agree with you on that. When the radio station use national ad fillers or some idiotic music I will not listen to that station. I listen to The Kim Komando Show on some talk stations. There is some that has this idiotic filler that repeats You are listening to Cumulous Station. That is like listening to a low class radio station. The ads fro. Other cities are fun to listen to.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"Jeremy W" said:


> Legally, they're not allowed to do that.


There are some stations that will broadcast the local ads nationally.


----------



## Jeremy W

SeaBeagle said:


> There are some stations that will broadcast the local ads nationally.


Maybe they've got special arrangements that allow them to do it. But as a general rule, they're not supposed to.


----------



## MikeW

Jeremy W said:


> Legally, they're not allowed to do that.


I remember when most all internet radio stations were shut down because they broadcast local ads and the "talent" wanted to be paid. So, instead of working out an arrangement, the commercials have been stripped. The frustrtating thing about this now is that we hear the same commercials over and over again. It makes listening to those stations nearly unbearable.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"MikeW" said:


> I remember when most all internet radio stations were shut down because they broadcast local ads and the "talent" wanted to be paid. So, instead of working out an arrangement, the commercials have been stripped. The frustrtating thing about this now is that we hear the same commercials over and over again. It makes listening to those stations nearly unbearable.


Ohhhhhh I agree makes listening to the station boring. I would never put what stations do broadcast local adverts here.


----------



## trh

Jeremy W said:


> Maybe they've got special arrangements that allow them to do it. But as a general rule, they're not supposed to.


When listening to a hockey or baseball game on XM, all those stations play the local commercials. Is the law different for sporting events?


----------



## Jeremy W

trh said:


> When listening to a hockey or baseball game on XM, all those stations play the local commercials. Is the law different for sporting events?


The law isn't different for sporting events, however there are probably other agreements in place allowing them to do so.


----------



## trh

Thanks.


----------



## SeaBeagle

There is a station that I listen to just until a day or so back was broadcasting the local adverts. Now uses these same adverts over and over again. Time to quit listening to thus station.


----------



## fpembleton

I wish XM would bring WLW into their lineup. Quite a station in my opinion.


----------



## Jeremy W

fpembleton said:


> I wish XM would bring WLW into their lineup. Quite a station in my opinion.


It's not up to XM. ClearChannel is the one who decides what goes on their channels.

However, they did have WLW on XM for three years.


----------



## SeaBeagle

I receive WLW as well as a zillion other radio stations from around the county by using a MIFI device to have Internet wherever I am then through the many radio applications that I have I can listen to radio stations not from the USA but from any station on the world. The price I pay for the Internet at home is using me regular home Internet using a Internet router.

The service that I use when away from in my vehicle or a place that does not have WIFI I pay 35.00 a month for. I do not know the price that satellite radio costs but there is much more to listen to without the satellite service. If you are interested in amateur radio listening there is a wY to listen to that.


----------



## xmguy

I just love they removed Nashville 11 or 57. (sarcastically) . That was the only good station XM had for NEW or unsigned country artists. Dam* Clear Channel!


----------



## killerko

fpembleton said:


> I wish XM would bring WLW into their lineup. Quite a station in my opinion.


Living near Cincy, one of the reasons I went with XM over Sirius was WLW. Cool to get it anywhere I went. Was disappointed when they dropped it. Since then Gary Burbank retired & Mike McConnell left for WGN in Chicago. Other changes have made the station somewhat less than what it was. They were recently tied in the ratings by the local country outlet & that is something that would've been considered impossible not to long ago.


----------



## ThomasM

I enjoyed the "clear channel" XM stations-prior to this.

"Rock at Random" (ch 161) was interesting as was "music summit" or "the pink channel" which preceded it. Since I now have XM only in the car, it was easy to jump to another channel when commercials came on-and they didn't come on that often or last too long. Meanwhile, these channels played song after song with NO obnoxious DJ's.

But now we have the worst of both worlds. The worthlessness of listening to an FM station with the priviledge of paying for it!!!


----------

